# How much Pumpkin?



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

I've decided to give Nala a little pumpkin with her food to help her stools get firmer. I was just wondering how much I should give her. She's 14 weeks old, and weighs 22.5 pounds. If anyone knows it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't know if there's a porper dose, but I'd give her a teaspoon/day to start and more if it doesn't help.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a little pumpkin at a time.

LOL sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks FourIsCompany, I'll start with that and see how she does. and Inga, That is an adorable picture  My dogs wouldn't sit still for anything like that. I have a hard enough time getting Nala to sit still to get her leash on her for walks lol.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i give my Borders (40-45 lbs) 1/4 c 2x a day when they have the "runs"....so, for Nala i'd probably start at maybe about 2 tbsp a day and that should be all she needs....you don't want her to get constipated (which it can do when it 1st starts firming up) so see how that goes for about a wk....


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

tirluc said:


> i give my Borders (40-45 lbs) 1/4 c 2x a day when they have the "runs"....so, for Nala i'd probably start at maybe about 2 tbsp a day and that should be all she needs....you don't want her to get constipated (which it can do when it 1st starts firming up) so see how that goes for about a wk....


Okay, Any idea how long it will take for me to start seeing results? will it not be till the next day or would it be in the next BM?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

When I gave it to Sassy to complete her recovery from her big upset 4 years ago the poop went from mucous covered to normal in one day. The chicken and rice got the poop solid but the colon was still pretty irritated and there was lots of mucous before feeding the pumpkin.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

...... i'v been noticing that Maybe's stools to be on the softer side and somewhat green....i'v never heard of feeding pumpkin to dogs, would this be a good idea for me to try????


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

NalaBaby said:


> Okay, Any idea how long it will take for me to start seeing results? will it not be till the next day or would it be in the next BM?


i generally see results by the next day....not "perfect", but noticeable....and it shouldn't be more then 3 days for it to firm up completely....if it doesn't, increase just a bit....

tuffycuddles, the good thing about pumpkin is that there is no harm in feeding it to them (unless, of course, they are allergic to it)....give it a try....i even use it when i'm try to take some weight off mine....it helps to take off that edge of hunger in between.....


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

ok....thats nifty....so like canned pumpkin?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yup, straight canned pumpkin....make sure it's not the pie filler w/ all the spices, tho...


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

lol...will do!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

tuffycuddles said:


> ok....thats nifty....so like canned pumpkin?


Yep. We buy Libby's 100% pure pumpkin.. just make sure you look close at the label so you don't pick up the Pumpkin Pie filling by accident, they look very similar.


EDIT: Errr.. wow.. how did I not see that reply.. ? LOL


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

this has been just pefect becasue we have a whole pile of 100% pure pumpkin in our cupords. and acctually some real pumpkin in the freezers from haloween


----------

